# Floor Plans / Ideas



## CyberBob (Jun 16, 2008)

I am about to build my first garage and am looking for floor plans that I can use does anyone know a good place on the internet for garage floor plans or have any pictures?


----------



## DarylBrands (Feb 13, 2010)

Garage Building Floor Plan Ideas
http://www.garageplansforfree.com
or 
the Home Plans for Free garage plan ideas area.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's some good articles that you can read about building a garage... 
http://www.buildeazy.com/plan_links_garages.html


----------



## tectonicfloors (Nov 1, 2011)

I also want to know the same about floor plan. I have seen many of the sites but I did not get it. If you know about it let me know also. Thanks.


----------

